# Causes of biofilms....



## Ben C (17 Sep 2013)

Hi all,
A really dull topic for my first post, I know, but I've been here in the background for a few months, watching and reading.

All has been going well in my high tech planted 54l (60cm) tank until about two days ago when a white biofilm started to develop. It has worsened overnight into an almost complete sheet across the surface of the water. I can drag my finger through it and lift skin-like sheets out....

What causes this and what can be done? I have very little surface agitation, but the tank has been set up for months without issue and I haven't [knowingly] changed anything. I do 50% water changes once per week, as per EI, and I have an Eheim 2213 on it - giving me a turnover of roughly 9x per hour..

Any ideas gratefully received. Please consider this a white flag!

Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## John S (17 Sep 2013)

Hi Ben,
There is some discussion here:
oily surface film | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Ben C (17 Sep 2013)

Perfect, thanks John. I did search before posting, but didn't find this. 
Interesting stuff - many thanks.


----------



## GHNelson (18 Sep 2013)

Hi Ben
Tom Barr recommends...more Co2/Oxygen turnover on the water surface....this can be achieved by raising your output pipe/spraybar.
Try a rippling affect this helps to reduce scum on the surface due to more surface agitation/movement .
You may have to increase the Co2 ...but you can see the benefit....or you could purchase a protein skimmer.
Ehiem micro skimmer 350 review. | UK Aquatic Plant Society
The plants will be producing a lot of waste now...... due to being settled in.
Try doing 2 water changes a week....to keep waste down.
Welcome aboard.
hoggie


----------



## Ben C (18 Sep 2013)

Hi Hoggie, 
Perfect - many thanks. I'll be doing a bit of maintenance a little later today so will raise the outlet pipe. I've also upped the CO2 and EI a little. 
One thing I've struggled to get my head around is if I do a second water change on a Wednesday say, when I'm halfway through the EI cycle, what do I do with the dosing? Just carry on as normal, or something adjusted? 
Many thanks for your help - its great to be onboard - will post some pictures of my tank and sort out my avatar sometime soon! 

Cheers

Ben


----------



## GHNelson (18 Sep 2013)

Dose as normal....the EI regime is only a estimate.
Plants just regard the double water change as pudding on top of the main course.
Give your plants a swish about to remove dead cells/skin or better still use a small long handle soft paint brush.
Then do the water change....the plants will appreciate it.
hoggie


----------



## Ben C (18 Sep 2013)

That's great - thanks Hoggie. Much appreciated. 
Although I've had a planted tank for years, this is a new concept, but I like it. It makes perfect sense. 
Thanks again, 
Ben


----------



## GHNelson (18 Sep 2013)

Cheers ....keep us posted.
hoggie


----------



## ian_m (18 Sep 2013)

When I got bio film after first setting my tank up I used three methods.

Place sheet of kitchen towel on surface of water to soak it up.
I still use the internal Juwel filter and placed a short length of 22mm PVC pipe (ask B&Q for a free sample, you only need less than 2 inches) in the filter allowing the surface water to drain into it. Clears the film over night.
Put air on.
No 1 is messy & not 100%.
No 2 stops working when water lowers and it gurgles.
No 3 is what I use, put air on just before lights out for a couple of hours.


----------



## Ben C (18 Sep 2013)

Thanks Ian. I'll see if I can correct the issue by keeping the plants happy first, but if it takes the air-at-night route to sort it, I'll do that. 
Double dose of EI this morning after a 50% water change and raising the outlet. Will keep you posted. 

Thanks for all the help. If an oily substance on the surface is an early indicator of diminishing conditions, its a really useful tool - as much as I have cursed it to date! 
cheers


----------

